# Radiance A3 Frontier smartwatch scam



## editor (Jul 31, 2018)

I keep seeing endless ads for this on shitty Facebook, it promises the world for £50 and is, of course, a scam. They don't even try to obscure the fact that they're using an image of the Samsing smartwatch 






Radiance A3 Frontier Smartwatch (Bluetooth) | 50% Off Today

Read the tale of scammery here: 
Radiance A3 Frontier Smartwatch


----------



## 8ball (Jul 31, 2018)

I bought something that looked like a clear scam a while back (it was way cheaper than this and worth it for the lols).
They just told me it had been dispatched and legged it.  Nothing turned up and got an eBay refund.


----------

